# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Richard Moll, Kitsie Duncan, Late-night horror hosts, more!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Never has there been something so big and so scary! Out of the mist comes lumbering this super huge super packed Big Scary Show!

Badger starts things off with the larger then life Richard Moll and adventures with swordplay.

The Unknown Scare-Actor sits down with actress and model Kitsie Duncan to discuss her love of haunts and the projects she's involved with including the upcoming Ultimate Zombie Warrior.

The Round Table of Terror brings you the never before attempted, Quintuplet Horror Host extravaganza bringing together horror hosts from across the country. The nine participants and open mics put a little strain on the recording so all the rules are thrown out the window. Nothing can contain the horror and insights of this exciting extra long roundtable but time will go by quick as you have as much fun listening as everyone did participating.

Jerry Vayne will take you on a musical tour with samples from each of the horror host’s acclaimed shows.

Storm returns with some marketing advice and a rant against a Hollywood movie campaign with the Haunt Minute.

The show also includes the regular segments of Deadline News with the latest info on industry headlines and Face Your Fears brings you Clinophobia.

Also, we launch the Gruesome Giveaway sponsored by Screamline Studios.

So grab an extra soda, have the extra foam delivered to the workshop as you won’t be able to tear yourself away from this super sized episode.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

